# Look at this Beauty



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

I am building a MATX pc for my living room., Never have done this and never seen any cases really. Was looking and looking and came across this case

I fell in love with it.. It cost 300 bucks but do you think it is worth it. I mean 2 8000's in SLIray: In a MATX..

Just want others input on this case...

http://www.xoxide.com/pclab-qmicra-v2-case.html


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

At first look I was going to say no way, way to tight, but when you look at the pic with the zalman in there that design may just work. I would look to if there are any reviews


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

Ya thats what I am reading now...They are mostly calling it the Coolermaster Stacker of MATX builds...

Which I love the CM stacker as it is just huge... I would not be using SLI nor a huge heatsink..I like that it has 4 120mm fans (if you do not want to watercool and it takes regular PSU's which would save me a hundred or so bucks..


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

dude get a cube 
www.mountainmods.com

the h2go and twice 7 are both smaller the the UFO, but still support full ATX boards.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i am a member of a small form factor specific forum as well.let me say you would be surprised at what people get to work in small cases.the qmicra is actually a very nice case with good cooling.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

2 8800's would make for lotsa heat. For a living room PC you want cool and quiet.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

ebackhus said:


> 2 8800's would make for lotsa heat. For a living room PC you want cool and quiet.



thats true,however alot of folks use these as there primary rig.some gamers build these small cases like this to take to lan parties.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Very true, hadn't even thought of that aspect. I guess I'm so used to working with ginormous tower PCs. :laugh:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The thing with a small case is it will actually get nosier than a larger case. You would have to mount two 90mm fans in the front (or whatever size those front ports accept) as well as the rear 120mm fan, an expansion slot fan or two, and a heatsink with a horizontal fan like the Zalman 9500. That would definitely keep it cool, but you are creating a wind tunnel. Those of you who have had seen high power rackmount servers know what I am talking about. Several small fans blowing air rapidly through a narrow space creates a lot of noise.


----------



## scottr (Dec 15, 2007)

o shiny


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

there is a new,and very cool small case like this.and the little cube comes with 3x120mm fans.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146044


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=315&products_id=4649
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=361&products_id=3487 
2 much better known brands 

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=361&products_id=21024 if you want something that looks awesome as well


----------

